# My Insane Horsy Sketchbook Challenge



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Being the crazy person I am, on June 19th I decided to start a new sketchbook with the goal of making 60 (or 59, depending on whether I'll leave the first page empty like I usually do) horse sketches/studies during what's left of 2010.

Currently I'm at 4 studies/sketches due to other commitments taking a whopping chunk of my time during the past few weeks (mostly commissions and editing a novel), but let's see how this takes off.

So, without much further ado, sketches 1-4, a Russ pony filly (aged a month to a year on these).

































Sorry for very bad photos, I'll try and scan them when I have the chance!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

for my advanced art portfolio I had to do a different drawing every day. o.o it got VERY time consuming. But Its nice to see your progression over time  keep up the good work! You have a very uniquw style, I like it.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

I also did the sketch a day thing for a while, but I just can't keep it up... I work very periodically: I can go a week without doing so much as a doodle and then crunch out 6-7 finished things in the space of two days. And hey, it's about the quality, right? 
Thank you very much, hope I won't disappoint you!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I like! I may have to do a sketchbook challenge myself. . . I'm a lazy lazy artist!!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I think that's a great idea. I may have to steal your idea if that's alright. And maybe make it a sketch a day type thing. The problem with me is that when I intend to just "sketch", the perfectionist in me comes out and then I start in with the blending and fine tuning and then it looks like a finished piece.

I love your rough style and how much emotion you can capture with that style. Very reminiscent of an artisit I admired as a kid, Sam Savitt. I think it's just the motivation I need to get back to being more free with my art. Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see your progression.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I wish I was as amazing as you! I love to sketch! But im not the best... not even close! LOL I only do it for fun tho, I wish I knew how to upload pictures too! that would be helpful lol I did a pretty good drawing for my art class but i dont know how to work computers lol!


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

@ Equusketch: please do steal the idea! It's not an original and I'm happy if I can inspire someone in any case.  I'd love to see what you come up with, if you start a similar project.
I also have the need to fiddle endlessly even if I start with the idea of quick sketches. These are suffering from exactly that: I concentrate on something completely inconsequential (like a strand of hair - wtf?). Instead, I'm actually trying to go back to the 15-30 minute studies/sketches I did earlier this year.
And thank you so much! I did some googling for Sam Savitt and wow. I think I need to buy that "draw horses with Sam Savitt" book...

@ Ray MacDonald: I wish I was as amazing as I seem to be. ;D tinypic.com is very easy to use image hosting if you have your stuff already photographed/scanned in. Computers are a mystery sometimes...
__ __ __ 

More sketches! Bad photos and bad sketches, but what the hell. First one was a "just get it done" sketch for a (completely unrelated art) challenge I'm doing and the three others are for an upcoming oil painting. (The first one I did a few weeks ago, actually, just forgot all about it for obvious quality-related reasons.)

Sketches 5-8. Scans if and when.


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

... and one more for today. Been sick and used what energy I had for pushing forward with some commissions. 

Sketch 09, horrible photo! And not much to cheer about the sketch either: kind of lost interest when I realised it wouldn't finish as beautifully as I thought. (Again for the oil painting.)


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

HM...my sketchbook is almost full and when I get a new one I may have to do this for the remainder of the summer.  I tend to not draw for WEEEKS and then scrape up one drawing...then not draw again. I used to sketch and doodle all day every day...but now I'm too much of a perfectionist :\ I can't help it...I don't like leaving drawings in just a sketchy stage. Maybe this project will force me to relax a little, hahaha.

By the way, I loooove your style, and the amount of detail and emotion you capture!!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

kayhmk said:


> @ Equusketch: please do steal the idea! It's not an original and I'm happy if I can inspire someone in any case.  I'd love to see what you come up with, if you start a similar project.
> I also have the need to fiddle endlessly even if I start with the idea of quick sketches. These are suffering from exactly that: I concentrate on something completely inconsequential (like a strand of hair - wtf?). Instead, I'm actually trying to go back to the 15-30 minute studies/sketches I did earlier this year.
> And thank you so much! I did some googling for Sam Savitt and wow. I think I need to buy that "draw horses with Sam Savitt" book...
> 
> ...


I love the first and third ones. I've been trying to get back into the basic sketches/studies. But since I've been prepping for my mini-showcase-thing :lol: in August I've been working mainly on polished pieces. 
But the idea for your sketchbook is awesome. Like Liz, I may steal that idea if you don't mind :wink: I like drawing with a purpose...most of the time. Like if someone asks for a specific drawing I'm much happier with the finished piece that I am with one I do casually. Sometimes I contradict myself and the opposite is true. But that's me!
Anyways, though, very very nice sketches.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow, you have really unique style, really good drawings!


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments! 
@ midwestgirl89, go ahead and steal the idea (and post the results!).  And everyone else wanting to do this: go ahead! Draw, draw, draw loads!

__ __ __ 

New sketches. Boy, aren't these photos terrible or what! Not so great sketches either, but I think they're a step up from that photography. 









#10: AngelWithoutWings54's horse Jerry, #11: DustyDiamond's Willy.
I'm not that happy with either of these, though especially "Jerry" looks better in my sketchbook: the contrast is horrible in the photo. LOVED Willy, might have to draw him again.  (Yes, show me a Standardbred looking horse and I go all giddy.)
















Sketches #12 and #13: again for the oil painting. No, I don't normally sketch this much for oil paintings, if at all.
















#14: pure randomness (a horse I know). #15 Poco1220's Poco. Poco's photo was very difficult but funny, had to try it as a quick sketch. Not (at all) happy with the result.

Well, on with the show! Scanning is a must.


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

Will you do my pony Rio? I'd really love it if you could


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

If you want, you can draw Love Story. Only if you want to of course


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

kayhmk said:


> #15 Poco1220's Poco. Poco's photo was very difficult but funny, had to try it as a quick sketch. Not (at all) happy with the result.


I think it came out adorable! Thanks tons!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I dont know if you are taking requests but if so, I would love one of my horse Dozer and pony Bart, I have a picture that I love of them together and I would love to see it drawn  (It's my avatar)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Seeing your work makes me want to start drawing again lol. I've kind of let it go for a while now (a couple of years, actually, now that i think of it) and put my skills more towards painting. I love your style & that you're not the type to strive to have ever little line & shadow smoothed perfectly. It looks more natural the way you do it. Great


----------



## kayhmk (Jul 9, 2010)

A new member of the bad photo & bad sketch galore! (Yes, I really should get to scanning.)
Been really busy with commissions (queue 21 pieces long! just crazy!) and planning my first solo exhibition (as well as 2 group exhibitions). Scary, exciting and amazing stuff. ♥









Sketch #16: paintluver's "Romeo". I wanted to enhance the shadows and make it a bit more 'dramatic', but I think I didn't do a good job. I struggle with markings as you might have gathered. Well, practice, practice, practice...


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Gorgeous! I really like that one <3


----------

